# so much for golden balls



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

does any one out there remember kicking a ball against a wall, trapping it, kicking it back etc.. .. .. .. 
well watch this, [note click on box to enlarge screen!]






or perhaps http://tinyurl.com/s7o7w

8)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi J, he's a show off he is :lol: , brilliant at it though :wink: 

Are you on broadband now then, that file was quite big?


MHS...Rob


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Not bad but he's a bit right-footed. I think he needs to practice with his left :wink:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Check this one out.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Now that's much better! Two-footed and not afraid to continue playing whilst he's on the ground-rather than writhing in agony like many "superstars" !


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi J, he's a show off he is :lol: , brilliant at it though :wink:
> 
> Are you on broadband now then, that file was quite big?
> 
> MHS...Rob


Oh Yeah, :greenjumpers: :wav: 
It comes to us all eventually, 
and apologies to anyone who hasn't and tried to view the vid clip.. .. .. I used to hate $marta$$ who gave links like that 

8)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

J, I wasn't worried about the video being big, I just remembered you saying it was hard when links went up and you being on dial-up.

No stopping you now then, I suppose it will be...links-r-us now :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

It comes to us all eventually, even way out in the sticks! it's great not having to worry about downloading stuff - you know when you get half way thro and the line gets tired and drops off - 
thinking about looking at carphonewarehouse's free broadband deal; it seems that no-one has yet found any snags - small print problems with it; 

8)


----------

